# Hyatt Ka'anapali Maui



## melissy123

Went to a presentation for this resort. Not able to see actual units, those won't be done until December.  No hard sell, and I would have loved to buy one, but there's no way I would pay $45,000 for a one bedroom or $63,000 for a two bedroom.  Great location, and the lanais are all about 240 square feet of luxury with mostly all oceanfront views.

Will hopefully be able to trade in one day five years down the road, or buy one resale.

Anyway, here's my observation.  The Hyatt hotel pool area was packed, absolutely packed, all day long.  It's a very small space for all of those hotel units.

In contrast, the Marriott (next door) was not packed at all.  The Marriott has different pool areas, and since we were staying in the Lahaina villas, we had a choice of two pools to use.  Not even the super pool area, for the hotel guests, was as crowded as the Hyatt.

Will the Hyatt have the pool area for the residence club only for the use of the owners of the residence club? Because if I was staying at the Hyatt hotel, I would probably prefer to go to the less crowed residence club pool area.


----------



## TUGBrian

appears it officially opened today

http://www.itbusinessnet.com/articl...f-The-Hyatt-Kaanapali-Beach-Timeshare-3666031


----------



## Beefnot

The floor plans look quite lovely.

http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/properties/kaanapalibeach/floor-plans.html


----------



## rickandcindy23

As much as I hate to say it, I could see us buying into a place like Hyatt.  

We own Hono Koa and own three weeks oceanfront, but with the increases in fees for that ordinary resort in a residential area, it's maddening to think we could almost pay the fees on something like this.  We could rent weeks at the place next door for less money.  Those are wholly-owned condos.

For our ordinary place, we are paying $1,580 this year, per week.  It's gotten out of hand.  I am sure a lot of it is bad debt (owners who are walking away), but I have no idea what Consolidated/ Soleil Management is thinking.  They give us no information.  It's as bad as owning a huge hotel brand because the lack of communication is ridiculous.


----------



## BocaBoy

We toured the place and saw the units right after Thanksgiving.  I posted on that experience in another thread back then.  Unfortunately, I don't remember exactly which thread but it would be dated in very early December, probably on the Marriott board.


----------



## TUGBrian

BocaBoy said:


> We toured the place and saw the units right after Thanksgiving.  I posted on that experience in another thread back then.  Unfortunately, I don't remember exactly which thread but it would be dated in very early December, probably on the Marriott board.



have added the resort to the database if you find your review and wish to post it there!


----------



## TUGBrian

link to another thread on this topic in the hawaii section

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220527


----------



## GregT

All,

I couldn't find a thread showing the points chart for this property -- what did they final roll out?  Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## sjsharkie

I know the 2BRs are all 2200 points -- Diamond season 2BR regular.  From my understanding, every week is considered Diamond season.

Soft open was mid-December.  I had posted a while back on it.

--ryan


----------



## Kal

This might be what your looking for:

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Maui/MauiPts.pdf


----------



## GregT

Kal said:


> This might be what your looking for:
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Maui/MauiPts.pdf



Kal,

Thank you - that was it.  I'm very surprised they didn't premium price Maui but happy for Hyatt traders, although I have to think availability will be tight.    HGVC is really pushing the points chart for its newest Hawaii property (Grand Islander) and I suspect will do the same with their new Maui property, even though it's not on Kaanapali Beach. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## jlehrma1

*Jan 2015 Hyatt Maui tour*

I did a tour last week of the Hyatt Maui residence club. The reward for doing the tour is 10,000 Hyatt passport points, they give you other things as well such as cash, visa card, golf etc.  i've uploaded a pricing chart below that they allowed me to take out which shows the opening prices. The current prices are a little different since then; many of the units are sold out already;  the prices seem to of increased a bit now from the opening prices but not that much.

My impressions of the Hyatt timeshare property are as follows. The pool area is very well done with infinity pool, some nice chairs and open grassy area facing the ocean. The lobby is very beautiful and elegant. The timeshare units themselves are also extremely well appointed, with very high-end appliances and nice taste and choices of granite countertops etc.  Almost all of the units are Oceanview indeed really oceanfront so they all have nice views and the layout makes the most of it by having a very large balcony so you can go out and really enjoy it. I was very surprised however that overall the units feel cramped and small especially in the living room area. By comparison to Maui Ocean club Villa units, the Marriott appointments are less elegant than Hyatt but Marriott overall has a more open spacious feeling to it.

The pricing does seem very high, and they are selling only fixed weeks, not any floating weeks. They claim that Hyatt has some special arrangement with interval international that allows them to make both internal and extra no trades more easily. Who knows if that's true, I wouldn't buy the Hyatt timeshare based on that expectation. Overall the prices still seem quite high especially compared to the Marriott timeshares which are now available on the resale market.

Given the luxurious and serene feel of the timeshare residence lobby and the units themselves, it was kind of surprising that the sales reception area in the hotel for doing the timeshare presentations and the sales person's offices were really cramped and noisy, not setting a very good expectation about it all for your timeshare presentation.


----------



## suzannesimon

The special arrangement with Interval is that they own Hyatt Vacation Club.


----------



## DeweyWhopper

*Must have been meant to be!*

Very happily surprised to get a reservation for a one week two bedroom here over Memorial Day week.   Can't believe thet was available for Club points - 2,200. 

Then I went on United and they actually had Saver Award seats- only 22,500 each way - for the exact same dates!

That never happens!

Anyway, I'm just excited and wanted to share that Hyatt is making some weeks available to Club Members. 

- Dewey


----------



## b2bailey

*I Love it When a Plan Comes Together...*



DeweyWhopper said:


> Very happily surprised to get a reservation for a one week two bedroom here over Memorial Day week.   Can't believe thet was available for Club points - 2,200.
> 
> Then I went on United and they actually had Saver Award seats- only 22,500 each way - for the exact same dates!
> 
> That never happens!
> 
> 
> - Dewey



= = = 

To quote the guy from A-Team.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

How long were you on the wait list to get the reservations. That is great news! Enjoy!


----------



## DeweyWhopper

No wait list. I just happened to check the website and there was a full week in a two bedroom....  So I grabbed it.


----------

